# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Nhạc Nhật rất hay ！！！( hãy nghe thử nhé \(^o^)/ )

## lunas2

Sakura Anata Ni Deaete Yokatta




...
“sakura sakura aitai yo iya da kimi ni ima sugu aitai yo”
arigatou zutto daisuki watashi wa hoshi anata wo mimamori tsuzukeru

anata ni deaete yokatta hontou ni hontou ni yokatta
...

----------

